# Przenośny dysk WD Passport i problem z kodowaniem znaków

## canis_lupus

Był sobie kiedys przenośny dysk sieciowy WD Passport. Niestety elektronika obudowy paðła i ostał sie sam dysk. Po podłączeniu okazało się że są tam 4 partycje "Linux RAID autodetect". Okazało się że sa to zwykłe ext3. 

Po podmontowaniu poleceniem mount -t ext3 /dev/sda4 /mnt/odzysk, wszystkie dane sa widoczne, ale okazało się, że te dane były tam wtłaczane z windowsa poprzez SMB. Wszystkie polskie literki się kaszanią. Pal sześc jakby ich nie było, ale sa krzaki i z takimi plikami nie idzie nic zrobić. Teraz pytanie: Z jakimi parametrami podmontowac te partycje, aby mozna było zgrac dane z wmiare poprawnymi nazwami plików? Nie zalezy mi zbytnio na samych nazwach tylko na zawartości plików.

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc. Osobie która pomoże wysyłam piwo pocztą  :Very Happy: 

----------

## one_and_only

To może:

app-misc/detox

app-text/convmv

app-text/recode

----------

## SlashBeast

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Był sobie kiedys przenośny dysk sieciowy WD Passport. Niestety elektronika obudowy paðła i ostał sie sam dysk. Po podłączeniu okazało się że są tam 4 partycje "Linux RAID autodetect". Okazało się że sa to zwykłe ext3. 
> 
> Po podmontowaniu poleceniem mount -t ext3 /dev/sda4 /mnt/odzysk, wszystkie dane sa widoczne, ale okazało się, że te dane były tam wtłaczane z windowsa poprzez SMB. Wszystkie polskie literki się kaszanią. Pal sześc jakby ich nie było, ale sa krzaki i z takimi plikami nie idzie nic zrobić. Teraz pytanie: Z jakimi parametrami podmontowac te partycje, aby mozna było zgrac dane z wmiare poprawnymi nazwami plików? Nie zalezy mi zbytnio na samych nazwach tylko na zawartości plików.
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc. Osobie która pomoże wysyłam piwo pocztą 

 

Albo wymus przy montowaniu poprawne kodowanie plikow (powodzenai) albo uzyj detoksa.

```
detox -v /mnt/odzysk/ -r
```

Jednak z tego co pamietam, detox nie zamieni np. ą na a czy ć na c. Zrobi z tego pewnie underscore.

----------

## canis_lupus

detox jest rewelacyjny. Wyślij mi adres na PM.

----------

## SlashBeast

Adres czego? Detox jest w portage,

http://detox.sourceforge.net/

----------

## canis_lupus

detoxa zainstalowałem juz po poście one_and_only. Adres potrzebuję żeby wysłać obiecane piwo. No chyba że jest z Krakowa-  wtedy postawię osobiście.  :Very Happy: 

----------

